# what do i do?



## mispookie1 (Mar 18, 2008)

ok i have been nervous about talkin to u all about this, but need help on this.. i have been married 4 yrs and with my hubby 5 yrs, and within the last week a man that was very important to me and is still very important to me has come into my life, found each other again through a myspace thing and we hadn't talked in 8 yrs. and my marriage sorta is so so right now as it is and there are all these feelings like i shouldn't be feeling for this man, so i guess i just want your opinion on if this is just a thing that is gonna pass or what, i mean crazy teenager,butterfly's in my tummy when i talk to him on the puter, i am not talkin to him on the phone or anything and i am almost 30 help ladies and gents. am i just being a bad wife..lol please don't judge.. this has never happened before


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

An Emotional affair is still cheating.

draconis


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You are heading for an emotional affair and it will hurt your marriage. End the relationship with this man. Let him know that he is a liability to your marriage and your family. Nothing good can come from this as far as your family is concerned. End it before it’s too late. If there are other problems in your marriage, sex from your other post, focus on those issues. You are playing with fire.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

:iagree: w/drac and Am


----------



## Immortalone (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with the other posts. This is not a good deal at all. First there had to be some reason for your relationship with this man to end 8 years ago and the two of you not talking during that time. Second it sounds like puppy love feelings being stirred up. I had a sister that traveled across country when she found her child hood sweetheart. The found each other on myspace also. She gave up a good job at a hospital because of these feelings from her past. To make a long story short after 3 months they both relized there child hood fantisy was more appealing to them then real life. She ended up moving back across country and the two of them are just friends. Expensive leason to learn.


----------



## A Good Husband (Jan 1, 2008)

Agree with what everyone's said so far. Don't be too down on yourself, though. Realize that it happens to a LOT of people and it's a totally normal reaction. I ran into a girl that I used to have a crush on in high school and all those same feelings came rushing back. I think it's a physical reaction as much as an emotional reaction. 

Put this person out of your mind and life, and concentrate on your marriage.


----------



## bluebird (Mar 17, 2008)

I could only imagine how tempting it would be. I do agree with the others. If you want to save your marriage, then I would have nothing to do with the old friend from the past.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok I am not going to throw you under the bus saying it's wrong.

What it is...New and exciting. AhHH the old friend....been there done that.

I am planning our 20 year class reunion with a woman that I was friends with in HS, well sinc HS we barely talked, now we been talking almost daily, we are both married, both have three kids the same ages....

She was GEORGOUS in HS and I told her that...She was like why didn't you ask me out then? I told her because back then I had Low self esteem and never thought of myself as good looking, She said, Oh I thought you were Hot and Funny as can be, I would have loved to dated you back in HS....So we got that out of the way....Hey wait we are both married with three kids, both love our spouses to death....So we had a good laugh over it, and we got back to work on the reunion stuff, No harm no foul.

Now as I said we talk daily, talk about old friends, life, kids, etc. Every day I ask her for a sexy Bikini shot....she tells me it's in the mail....The running joke between us two, you mother's know how it is. But Sure her hubby got a little jealous...after he talked to me for a little bit and I invited them all to my house or to join us on a cruise and me and him could go drink together, he was fine, Plus after seeing how Georgous my wife was, he was ok as Long as I can hang out with your wife ...I said sure. He knew it was all good fun, nothing more, so we all are friends now.

But back to you....It's new and exciting, a old friend.....give it time....the excitment will wear off, it always does. I would not go derailing a good marriage for this.

One thing I learned from myspace is I ahve some old friend that thought I was better looking then I possibly imagined. Same for my wife, I always new she was beautiful, but she always saw herself as cute.

But old friends that come into our lies, especially of the opposite sex, get those butterflies going and the whole, "what if" .....enjoy the moment, but don't go off the deepend, you will realize soon enough that no marriage is perfect and that it needs work, and you married your hubby for a good reason, and bank on that. Kids always make life harder and strain a relationship.

I would say chat with the friend On-line only, leave it as friends only. Nothing wrong with a good friend.


----------



## Kenya26 (Mar 31, 2008)

It is still cheating. We are all human and have no control over what comes to mind when we think of someone or even the way they make us feel. However, if your marriage is so-so, then what needs to be done to make it great? This is where your energy should be focused at this time. Explain to this man that your marriage is important to you and that a relationship of any kind other than friendship will cause pain in your home-life. Furthermore, think deeply about how you would feel if your husband were doing the same thing. The real answer lies within your heart.


----------

